# Texan



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

THREE MEN ARE SITTIN' ON A BENCH. ONE'S A TEXAN WEARING A STETSON, ONE'S A MUSLIM WEARING A TURBAN, AND THE LAST AN APACHE WITH AN EAGLE FEATHER WOVEN IN HIS HAIR.

THE INDIAN IS RATHER GLUM AND SAYS "ONCE MY PEOPLE WERE
MANY, BUT NOW WE ARE FEW."

THE MUSLIM PUFFS UP AND SAYS "ONCE MY PEOPLE WERE FEW,
BUT NOW WE ARE MANY MILLIONS."

THE TEXAN ADJUSTS HIS HAT, FINISHES ROLLING A SMOKE, LEANS
BACK IN HIS CHAIR AND DRAWLS, "THAT'S CAUSE WE AIN'T PLAYED COWBOYS AND MUSLIMS YET."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:eek2:

Hmmm... 1 Texan, 1 billion Muslims? Sounds about even!

:lol:


----------

